# T4I Recall



## valvestem (Aug 15, 2012)

Copied & Pasted from a private email.

2. FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE
August 14, 2012
Release #12-246


Firm's Recall Hotline: (855) 902-3277
CPSC Recall Hotline: (800) 638-2772
CPSC Media Contact: (301) 504-7908


Canon Recalls for Repair EOS Rebel T4i Digital Cameras Due to Risk of Allergic Reaction


WASHINGTON, D.C. - The U.S. Consumer Product Safety Commission, in cooperation with the firm named below, today announced a voluntary recall of the following consumer product. Consumers should stop using recalled products immediately unless otherwise instructed. It is illegal to resell or attempt to resell a recalled consumer product.


Name of Product: EOS Rebel T4i Digital SLR Cameras


Units: About 68,200


Importer: Canon U.S.A., Inc., of Lake Success, N.Y.


Hazard: A chemical used in the camera's rubber grips can result in a reaction that changes the grips from black to white and poses a risk of skin irritation to the consumer.


Incidents/Injuries: Canon U.S.A., Inc. has received one report of a consumer who developed a minor rash after contact with a surface where the camera had been.


Description: This recall involves EOS Rebel T4i digital SLR cameras with a 12-digit serial number that contain a second digit that is a "3" or "4" and a sixth digit that is a "1." Serial numbers are printed on the bottom of the camera. The Canon logo and the model name are printed on the front of the camera.


Sold at: B&H Photo, Best Buy and camera and mass merchandise stores nationwide and Amazon.com and other online retailers between June 2012 and July 2012 for between $850 and $1,200.


Manufactured in: Japan


Remedy: Consumers should immediately stop using the recalled cameras and contact Canon U.S.A. to have replacement rubber grips installed free of charge.


Consumer Contact: For additional information, contact the firm toll-free at (855) 902-3277 between 8 a.m. to midnight ET Monday through Friday, 10 a.m. to 8 p.m. ET Saturday, or visit the firm's website at Canon U.S.A., Inc.


To see this recall on CPSC's web site, including a picture of the recalled product, please go to: Canon Recalls for Repair EOS Rebel T4i Digital Cameras Due to Risk of Allergic Reaction






********************************************************


Visit our blog, OnSafety at OnSafety, Official blog of the U.S. Consumer Product Safety Commission (CPSC) See our videos on YouTube at U.S. Consumer Product Safety Commission - YouTube Follow us on Twitter at U.S. CPSC (OnSafety) on Twitter See our photos on Flickr at Flickr: USCPSC's Photostream


The U.S. Consumer Product Safety Commission is charged with protecting the public from unreasonable risks of injury or death from thousands of types of consumer products under the agency's jurisdiction. The CPSC is committed to protecting consumers and families from products that pose a fire, electrical, chemical, or mechanical hazard or can injure children. The CPSC's work to ensure the safety of consumer products - such as toys, cribs, power tools, cigarette lighters, and household chemicals - contributed significantly to the 30 percent decline in the rate of deaths and injuries associated with consumer products over the past 30 years. 


To report a dangerous product or a product-related injury, visit SaferProducts.gov, or contact CPSC's Hotline at info@cpsc.gov, (800) 638-2772 or CPSC's teletypewriter at (800) 638-8270. To join a CPSC e-mail subscription list, please go to https://www.cpsc.gov/cpsclist.aspx. Consumers can obtain recall and general safety information by logging on to CPSC's Web site at CPSC Home Page | cpsc.gov.


-----------------------------


This message is from the U.S. Consumer Product Safety Commission (CPSC Home Page | cpsc.gov), an independent federal regulatory agency, located at 4330 East West Highway, Bethesda, MD 20814  Toll-free hotline: (800) 638-2772.


Report an Unsafe Product: SaferProducts.gov 


Thank you.


----------



## Derrel (Aug 15, 2012)

Sweet!!!! Goes along with the brand-new, defective 40mm f/2.8 pancake lenses Canon has sold!!! Put a tiny bit of pressure on the front of the lens, like putting the lens cap on (not kidding!), or allowing the camera and lens combo to sit inside of a camera bag, and the lens locks up and will no longer autofocus!


----------



## belial (Aug 15, 2012)

Derrel said:
			
		

> Sweet!!!! Goes along with the brand-new, defective 40mm f/2.8 pancake lenses Canon has sold!!! Put a tiny bit of pressure on the front of the lens, like putting the lens cap on (not kidding!), or allowing the camera and lens combo to sit inside of a camera bag, and the lens locks up and will no longer autofocus!



This makes me sad as I was looking for a good near normal prime for my crop canon. Maybe I'll take my friends advice and just wait till I can afford the 35 1.4 L


----------



## o hey tyler (Aug 15, 2012)

belial said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's a great lens, even on a crop frame camera. Outstanding color reproduction, and sharpness even wide open. I've used both the 35/2 and currently the 35/1.4L and the L glass blows the f/2 out of the water.


----------



## belial (Aug 15, 2012)

o hey tyler said:
			
		

> That's a great lens, even on a crop frame camera. Outstanding color reproduction, and sharpness even wide open. I've used both the 35/2 and currently the 35/1.4L and the L glass blows the f/2 out of the water.



The f/2 isn't an option with me. Too old. I dont really want to spend the kind of cash needed for the L at this time but I've decided to wait and only use what I have and not buy any other until I feel comfortable with the expenditure even if I wait a year or two. It'll be cheaper long term this way.


----------



## o hey tyler (Aug 15, 2012)

belial said:


> o hey tyler said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You will not be dissatisfied when you get the 35L in your hands.


----------

